# Estimates for this driveway?



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

There are two garages to the right of the truck where it stops at the end of the video.(you can see them on the way in on the left before the circle starts.) All the snow between the 2 basketball hoops (about 35 x 35)has to be taken back out to the 90 degree corner halfway out the driveway or plowed around the circle to the pile where you can see the swingset. Rock walls everywhere. Shovel along the garage doors and a 20 x 3 walk. How much$$?


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldn't do this by the push, only by the hour especially if it sucks that bad. if you must do it by the push tell the owner an approx price, plow it a few times to get familiar with it and tell him a exact price. If that does not work for the owner BID IT HIGH to cover your a**.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats a big ass drive, id prolly charge 90 or higher. i charge 50-60 for drives half that size with no turn arounds, just stright shots.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i would say $120 or more per push


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

eighty or ninety around here.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea im with plowman on that one easily i would say 120 i plow a driveway thats strait and 3/4 of that and get 100


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

That's more like a private association. 2 houses and a private road.

20x3 walk way == I bid walk ways up simply because I don't want to do them. $20
2 garage doors == $10 each

The kicker is that those are side garages are a pain if not impossible to plow without causing damage. So, then your talking manual labor. $20 each.

The road is straight forward from what it seems. $60

Then add %15 for snow above 8"

$140 on average / $161 for deeper snow .... My numbers may be skewed from what I could see in the video. Adjust as you've done the property already, calculate your time and *manual *effort, you should be around 120-150 and hour on average.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, Isn't that your parents driveway and your charging them how much?? Bad son. Well, I need some more information before I can just throw out a figure.
1) Is there lots of places to push the snow with these walls everywhere?
2) Will I be cutting your grass also?
3) Is this on my route or out of my way?
4) Are you a MD who NEEDS to be out by 5:30am pronto??
5) It looks like its on a hill - will you require sand/salt?
6) I will have to shovel the walk I assume?
7) Will you be paying by: Cash, Check, or Credit Card?
8) Are you staking or am I?

Otherwise I'd say -$85.00-$140.00payup


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;535724 said:


> Hey, Isn't that your parents driveway and your charging them how much?? Bad son. Well, I need some more information before I can just throw out a figure.
> 1) Is there lots of places to push the snow with these walls everywhere?
> 2) Will I be cutting your grass also?
> 3) Is this on my route or out of my way?
> ...


Parents have a circle but not this one. And it is a freebie. And their other house. And the in-laws too.

1) Have to pull lots of snow out; best for back blade and V plow, Blizzard probably too WIDE for circle, it will hit the rock wall and break a wing.
2) I cut my own grass, and I do it MY way
3) Probably out of your way
4) If snowing I am out before the MD's
5) I know someone with a salter close by
6) Kids shovel the walk now
7) This one is free, it's done twice; first and last.
8) I stake it


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;535931 said:


> Parents have a circle but not this one. And it is a freebie. And their other house. And the in-laws too.
> 
> 1) Have to pull lots of snow out; best for back blade and V plow, Blizzard probably too WIDE for circle, it will hit the rock wall and break a wing.
> 2) I cut my own grass, and I do it MY way
> ...


So if its your driveway why are you asking how much? I was not asking you these questions personally - These are the questions that determine how I come up with a price. I just don't throw a price out, I ASK questions before hand thats all. Lawns the same way, ask all questions first, then bid accordingly.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

80 to plow the drive
50 to snowblow the drive
15 to shovel the drive


----------

